

IndexTank now free up to 100k documents - diego
http://blog.indextank.com/609/indextank-now-free-up-to-100k-documents/

======
calloc
The sticky bar at the bottom saying that your devs are available to talk to is
making me leave the page. It is extremely distracting since it doesn't scroll
like the rest of the page, and compared to the rest of the page it stands out
because it is completely black with white text.

Honestly I got about half way through before I just closed the tab. Put it
anywhere else, it is nearly as bad as those popups that show up on GoDaddy,
Dell or others sites asking if I need help and they float over the top of the
page...

~~~
diego
Thanks for the feedback. This is a new design (just done) so we are testing it
out.

------
hasanove
Great news, but... why do I need to email you to get anything beyond very
basic pricing info (which was not too easy to find either)?

------
foobarbazetc
You guys need a easily findable 'plans and pricing' page.

